# OVERCLOCKING Geforce 8800 gts?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

here are specs from msi afterburner, tell me if you think they could be improved.

core clock -513
memory clock-792
shader clock -1188
memory usage -74
gpu usage - 0
fan speed/gpu temp- 60% auto/ never goes above 73 for gpu temp { i installed 2 extra fans, so it wont overheat etc.}

and also i have baked the card once since it died on me, but that was a long time ago.

tell me your opinion and thanks for the feedback


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Firstly, why do you need to have them improved? Is it lacking somewhere when playing a game?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

sometimes, i just want to see if i can adjust it for better performance in games.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

What kind of performance do you have now? 

Full system specs? PSU make/model, cpu, and motherboard?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Windows 7 ultimate sp1
-amd athlon 64 x2 dual core proccessor 6000+ 3.01ghz

-installed mem-2.00gb

toughpower 750w- Thermaltakeusa » Power Supply » 600W - 850W » Toughpower Gold 750W : Toughpower Gold 750W TP-750P

mobo- ASUSTek computer inc. model m2n-e


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Honestly better performance would come with a budget quad GPU. I probably used that same 570 chipset NV motherboard in 30+ builds. It was my staple AMD board a ways back in the shop along with a Gigabyte model. For so little you could install an AMD quad 635-640 propus and and HD 6770-7770- TI550 and be leaps and bounds over what you have now and no overclocking needed when you see the astounding difference in games.


----------

